# Worms in eggs



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I was looking at my new eggs today and I noticed thin worms in the egg sack moving around. I have read that they only eat bad eggs. These eggs were just laid yesterday and they don't seem to be messing with the yolk of the egg. They are just moving around inside the jelly sack. But the jelly part seems to be shrinking. I don't think I'll be able to get a good enough pic at the angle this is. But I actually saw them yesterday I just didn't notice they were worms then. I thought they were veins around the yolk. Should my frogs be ok or am I about to have serious problems?


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Another thing I should add is this is both my frogs as well as my first eggs. So I realize they may just be infertile and these "nematodes" are just cleaning the mess up.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am betting that they are nematodes. Can you get a pic of them?


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think I can. Are they harmful? Can I get rid of them?


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I just did a search on them and the pic I saw looks exactly like these ones. The frogs did lay in two places. The single egg up at the top of the tank in a film canister doesn't seem to be infected. But the 2 on the woodwork are the ones that have the nematodes. The male stays watch over the 1 in the film can so maybe he only fertilized that 1.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

tgoff0112 said:


> I don't think I can. Are they harmful? Can I get rid of them?


I don't think it's prudent or responsible keeping to assume they are harmless. I also don't think there is anything you can do about these eggs, but wait and see. To err on the side of caution, and if you haven't done so already, can you collect a fecal sample and have it looked at by a vet? It shouldn't be very expensive, and any vet can do them. Frogs have a common opening to their reproductive and digestive system. It could be parasitic worms from the gut just as easily as it could be harmless nematodes from their environment. I would not worry about the eggs, treat them as they are good until you know they are bad. Have a fecal done when you can, and don't assume anything. Here is an awesome thread on collecting fecals: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/36848-collecting-sending-fecals-examination.html

keep us posted. Don't worry, and try to get pics if you can.

EDIT: The fact that those two were on the substrate, and have obvious worms; coupled with the fact that there is on in a raised canister that doesn't, does seem like better news. Let things play out, and keep us posted. Any number of people here will offer help.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Upon further investigation I have determined that these are indeed nematodes. I was wondering if there was a way to get rid of them or a need to?


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

On a good note the single egg that was laid in the film canister looks to be fertile. I can see what looks like a little tadpole forming inside.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

tgoff0112 said:


> Upon further investigation I have determined that these are indeed nematodes. I was wondering if there was a way to get rid of them or a need to?


Nematoda contains over 25,000 known species, of which, more than half are parasitic. Some have a direct life cycle in amphibians, meaning they do not need an intermediate host. An infected animal will continue to re-infect itself! I find it rather unsettling that many on this board are "happy" to find (assume) that nematodes are harmless, often being relieved that they "don't have nemerteans". There are, in fact, many nematodes that are un-healthy at best. More specific still, they can KILL! The eggs are of little consequence, this time. I still believe it to be a wise idea to have fecals done on the frogs. See above for tens of thousands of good reasons to do so! In your case, you know you have something to test for. You can see them!


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

My wife worked at a vet office and did fecal tests all day long so we're ordering the supplies and going to check them ourselves. As far as knowing that there is something to test for. There is no guarantee that these nematodes came from the frogs themselves. I am asking for more info on them. I hate when people assume what others think on this board. If I wasn't asking questions about fixing the problem then I could understand someone bashing someone for not knowing something. But I'm trying to find out all there is to know about them. And besides having the fecal done doesn't solve any problem other than not knowing what it is. It won't get rid of them


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

tgoff0112 said:


> My wife worked at a vet office and did fecal tests all day long so we're ordering the supplies and going to check them ourselves. As far as knowing that there is something to test for. There is no guarantee that these nematodes came from the frogs themselves. I am asking for more info on them. I hate when people assume what others think on this board. If I wasn't asking questions about fixing the problem then I could understand someone bashing someone for not knowing something. But I'm trying to find out all there is to know about them. And besides having the fecal done doesn't solve any problem other than not knowing what it is. It won't get rid of them


You are taking it the wrong way. My language was general, and was providing more information. As far as guarantees, nothing in this world is ever guaranteed, except death. Using the same logic, there is no guarantee the worms didn't come from the frogs, and infest the terrarium. I respectfully disagree that a fecal doesn't solve any problem. Your problem is several things: visually confirmed worms, unidentified worms, un-known treatment, not knowing if you should treat. Before any of those problems can be adressed, a fecal must be done. I dare say, knowing what your dealing with is the hardest part of your problem. Treatment, once diagnosed, is easy. That is good news knowing your wife works at a vet. That gives you a respectable advantage. Most others, myself included, must pay full price for a fecal exam. It also, however, gives little reason not to do prophylactic fecals, let alone performing one when you see a potential problem.


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Even the "harmless" ones will eat the jelly around good eggs and destroy an entire clutch. I would just scrap or re-do the tank. Bleaching your plants and microwaving your substrate will help.


----------

